
Show HN: TempoGraph – A Graphing Metronome - keehun
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1066107557
======
keehun
I made this app to help me understand the tempo/beat transitions that the
masters of the musical craft achieve. I wanted to see exactly (not just a
vague feeling) of the rate of acceleration, the easing-curve, etc of the
accelerando or ritardando. I wanted to know exactly how long they took on a
little pregnant pause or a subtle inflection of the beat. Perhaps it's most
useful in classical music, but I think everyone in music can benefit from
this. I made the tool as abstract/simple as possible so that as many people
can benefit from it.

Please let me know what you think, and what it needs for it to be useful/worth
it to you!

